# Using a radiator as an oil cooler.



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I know this might be just a totally stupid question but can you use a small radiator(one for like a dirtbike) as an oil cooler or do you have to use a trans cooler or something like that?


----------



## tyndall (Jul 30, 2010)

Radiators usually handle pressures in the 15-20 lb range. Cold oil can hit 60-80 lbs. I don't think there is that much of a safety factor built into rads. Stick with a trans cooler.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tyndall said:


> Radiators usually handle pressures in the 15-20 lb range. Cold oil can hit 60-80 lbs. I don't think there is that much of a safety factor built into rads. Stick with a trans cooler.


Agreed...a radiator just can't handle the pressure. But any transmission cooler will.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep tranny cooler or hydraulic oil cooler is what you want


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

advance auto parts has some for cheap


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Napa auto too


----------

